# Looking for a decent XS mountain bike and can´t find any



## M.Ray (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi everybody, I´m looking for a decent mountain bike for trails/cross country rides, budget around 1,500.
I´m really short 5”1´ so I need a XS and the only bike I´ve found is a Juliana Nevis Segundo.
Anybody has a recommendation ? I find it a little expensive for its components (1,650).

Thanks!!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Are you open to getting a used bike?


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Sep 3, 2009)

MTBR probably has better answers but if you are open to used bikes my wife who is 5'1" with short legs (27" standover) loved the 26" wheel Trek Lush SL and Specialized Safire Comp duallies as well as the older Ibis Mojo SL. She also had a Trek Fuel EX8 WSD for several years but found the standover too high.
For hardtails, stick to 26" or 27.5" if you can, she tried one of Trek's 29ers but found it too tall.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 19, 2004)

My wife is just under 5' and is in the same boat. The Juliana line is about the only thing available in a nice bike. You can get plenty of lower quality mtb meant for kids but the the picking is slim for adult bikes. Standover doesn't seem to be too much of a problem but many of the s and xs frames still have very long top tubes for their size. She is trying to decide between the Origin and the Nevis.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Niner has a xs EMD 9 and Specialized has the Jett. You can get builds in your price range.


----------



## petraa (Apr 13, 2012)

I assume you are looking for a full suspension bike?

On the off chance you are looking for a hard tail mtb, I like my 13" steel hard tail Jamis Dragon. 

I don't mtb a lot. I'm sort of novice/intermediate level and our trails here are rocky and ledgy, probably better suited to the full-sus bikes that most people use. I do ok though on the easier trials.


----------

